# Der Radon-Talk



## Rage_Hard (3. September 2013)

Aus gegebenem Anlass hab ich hier mal das Thema aufgemacht um hier über die Marke Radon und deren Bikes zu diskutieren und zwar, gaaanz wichtig, - *konstruktiv.*

Ich finds klasse, dass hier z.B. der Geschäftsführer von Radon hier im Forum  postet und auch mal ordentlich Dampf ablässt -is ja auch nur ein Mensch. 

Wir Radon-Biker würden uns riesig freuen, wenn z.B. der Bodo Probst, Christopher Stahl oder andere Mitarbeiter/innen  hier Stellung beziehen und vielleicht auch ein wenig aus dem Nähkästchen plaudern.

Ich persönlich glaube, dass Radon noch viel Potenzial nach oben hat und da fallen mir einige Sachen ein, die Radon noch viel besser machen könnte. Deshalb lasst uns bitte fair und sachlich bleiben, dass beide Seiten was von haben, denn eines haben wir doch alle gemeinsam    das *Bike* ist für uns das emotionalste Produkt der Welt


----------



## filiale (3. September 2013)

Rage_Hard schrieb:


> Ich persönlich glaube, dass Radon noch viel Potenzial nach oben hat und da fallen mir einige Sachen ein, die Radon noch viel besser machen könnte.



Dann fang doch mal bitte an mit konstruktiven Vorschlägen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rubik (3. September 2013)

Wünschenswert wäre tatsächlich, dass wenigstens eine Dämpferpumpe und passende Luftpumpe zum Lieferumgang dazu gehören und auch beigelegt werden.
Ich war insgesamt mit der Lieferung zufrieden, auch gefällt mit das Bike, nur hat mir der hintere Platten und die zu weiche Federgabel die erste Probefahrt wahrlich vermiest bzw. garnicht ermöglicht.
Da freut man sich auf das Paket, packt aus, baut auf und erlebt die böse Überraschung. 

Wie kann man so etwas vermeiden?
Wenn man sich zum ersten mal ein MTB dieser Preisklasse bestellt und nicht unbedingt die spezielle Luftpumpe, geschweige eine Dämpferpumpe besitzt.
Wären wenigstens die Reifen richtig aufgepumpt.
Hier sehe ich persönlich ein Verbesserungspotenzial.  

Schöne Grüße, Rubik






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## Don Stefano (3. September 2013)

Die Pumpe brauch ich nur einmal, ein Bike kaufe ich mir öfter. Das würde die Sache nur unnötig verteuern. 

Wichtig ist es für den Käufer zu wissen, dass keine Luftpumpe mitgeliefert wird. Das sehe ich aber als normal an, also nichts was explizit erwähnt werden müsste. Ich kenne kein Komplettrad, was mit Pumpe geliefert wird, mal abgesehen von denen aus dem Baumarkt.

Eine Dämpferpumpe wird bei den Aftermarket-Gabeln häufig mitgeliefert. Ist aber eigtl. auch Quatsch.


----------



## filiale (3. September 2013)

Eine Luftpumpe...hhhhmmm, wie groß , klein , leicht ? Eigentlich hat ein normaler Fahrradhaushalt eine Luftpumpe. Und wenn es nur eine für die Luftmatratze ist, damit kann man auch pumpen. Jeder der sich ein Fahrrad kauft, sollte wissen, daß man auch mal einen Platten bekommen kann, auch unterwegs. Dazu dann auch noch ein Flickset. Aber jeder hat andere Vorlieben in Sachen Pumpe/Flickset. Meine ist klein und leicht und paßt in die Sattelstütze. Also muß ich mir doch wieder eine bestellen. Außerdem brauche ich eine zuverlässige Pumpe für unterwegs und keine Pumpe für den Erstaufbau. Dann sollte man sich kein Versenderrad bestellen.

Beigelegtes Zubehör erhöht die Preise der Räder. 98% der Besteller haben bereits eine Pumpe. Warum sollen diese Leute den Mehrpreis bezahlen nur weil einige wenige als Neueinsteiger vergessen so etwas zu kaufen ?

Dämpferpumpe...auch da habe ich bestimmte Vorstellungen. Mit der mitgelieferten, die aus Kostengründen dann eine sehr einfache und günstig verarbeitete wäre, können die Meisten nichts anfangen.

Mein Fazit: Man kann es nie allen Recht machen, weder den Profis noch den Neulingen. Daher sollte der Preis fürs Rad nicht durch so etwas erhöht werden.


----------



## Markdierk (3. September 2013)

Ich benutze meine Dämpferpumpe sicherlich deutlich 2-stellig im Jahr, finde eine Pumpe im Lieferumfang absolut sinnvoll, muss aber nicht.


----------



## SeewiesenBaer (3. September 2013)

Ich will auch kein Geld für eine weiter Dämpferpumpe ausgeben. Auch bei der normalen Luftpumpe habe ich das Problem, dass ich genau eine bestimmte haben möchte. Klein und unterhalb vom Flaschenhalter montierbar. Der nächste wird sagen, dass man mit so einer kleinen Pumpe ja Ewigkeiten zum Pumpen braucht. Egal auch hier hat jeder seine eigene Meinung und Radon hat sich für einen Weg entschieden. Die einen finden es gut, in dem Fall ich auch, die andren finden das doof.

Gruß


----------



## Aalex (3. September 2013)

Rubik schrieb:


> Wünschenswert wäre tatsächlich, dass wenigstens eine Dämpferpumpe und passende Luftpumpe zum Lieferumgang dazu gehören und auch beigelegt werden.
> Ich war insgesamt mit der Lieferung zufrieden, auch gefällt mit das Bike, nur hat mir der hintere Platten und die zu weiche Federgabel die erste Probefahrt wahrlich vermiest bzw. garnicht ermöglicht.
> Da freut man sich auf das Paket, packt aus, baut auf und erlebt die böse Überraschung.
> 
> ...




die lösung all deiner probleme wäre gewesen:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a10386/gratis-suspension-setup-service.html

und das wird nur eine grobe schätzung sein, damit ein 50 kilo bergfloh nicht mit 15 bar im dämpfer rumgurkt und das ding zurückschickt, weil er nen hardtail spazieren fährt. Die Einstellung ist individuell. Und eine Dämpferpumpe kann man sich ruhig mal kaufen.

außerdem ist sowas ja eine kostenfrage. das muss alles in die preiskalkulation mit einfließen. Willst du das?


----------



## Farmerbob (3. September 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

erst mal fände ich es sehr schade wenn Radon sich aus diesem Forum, welches ja doch eine große Anzahl an Mitgliedern hat die an Ihren Fahrrädern interessiert sind und diesen sehr positiv gegenüber stehen, zurückzieht. Andererseits verständlich wenn die Beiträge teils soweit gehen das es geschäftsschädigend wird.

Zum Thema Pumpen mit liefern Ja/Nein.
Ich bin der Meinung eine normal Luftpumpe sollte nicht mitgeliefert werden, da so etwas fast jeder Haushalt besitzt. Es sollte ggf. darauf hingewiesen werden welche Ventile das Rad im Auslieferungszustand besitzt und ob ein Adapter erforderlich ist. Ebenso könnte auch auf die Dämpferpumpe hingewiesen werden. In welcher Form sich das realisieren lässt weiß leider nicht.

Was ich mir wünschen würde wären ein Servicepartner bei mir in der Nähe, ich weiß allerdings nicht ob sich nur kein Bikeshop in meiner Nähe als Servicepartner meldet, oder ob und wie das von Radon reglementiert wird.

Auch wünschenswert, aber wohl gegen das Geschäftsmodell von Radon wäre das konfigurieren von Rädern, sonst wäre dies sicherlich schon eingeführt worden. Die meisten Kunden werden durchaus mit Komplett Rädern 100 % zufrieden sein. Eine Option einzelne Komponenten gegen einen Aufpreis zu tauschen (z.B. Gabel/Dämpfer/LRS) wäre trotzdem super!!

Aber alles in allem bin ich sehr zufrieden mit Radon und würde jederzeit wieder dort ein Fahrrad kaufen und empfehlen!!


----------



## OliverKaa (3. September 2013)

Ich wünschte mir ein Datenblatt für jedes Modell inkl. Drehmomentsangaben und Artikelnummern für Ersatzteile/Verschleißteile. Das Datenblatt kann/soll mit Bike-Discount verlinkt werden - und ein "Klick" genügt und ich bin bei meinem Schaltauge oder was auch immer.
Gerne auch Bauteilbezugen - "Klick" auf die Gabel und ich habe gleich alles rund um die verbaute Gabel als Übersicht:
Wartungsset, Spezialwerkzeug, Fett, Öl, Dichtung - Whatever
Durch solche Dinge verkauft Ihr bestimmt ordentlich (da mit Bike-Discount verlinkt)
und Typen wie ich rufen nicht bei Euch an. Somit spare ich mir Telefonkosten, Nerven usw. und Radon kann andere Kunden bedienen.
Cheers Oliver


----------



## filiale (3. September 2013)

Chris Stahl hatte mal vor einigen Wochen gepostet, daß es eine neue Webseite geben soll, da die derzeitige Homepage alt und überholt sei. Eventuell wird dann ein solcher Wunsch leichter zu realisieren sein. Aber die Idee ist sehr gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldleopard (3. September 2013)

Den Vorschlag find ich auch gut.


----------



## CAPITO (3. September 2013)

Ja, eine Tabelle mit den Drehmomentangaben für mein Slide vermisse ich auch irgendwie.


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (3. September 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Chris Stahl hatte mal vor einigen Wochen gepostet, daß es eine neue Webseite geben soll, da die derzeitige Homepage alt und überholt sei. Eventuell wird dann ein solcher Wunsch leichter zu realisieren sein. Aber die Idee ist sehr gut



Find ich auch ! Es wäre auch ein riesen Vorteil, wenn man die Räder direkt
auf der Radon-HP bestellen könnte weil, dass macht mehr her. So ein Radon kann auch mal schnell  3000,-+X kosten und da wirkt's ihrgendwie komisch wenn man beim "Diskount" bestellen muß. Die Freunde aus Koblenz sind da Marketing-technisch klar im Vorteil, die HP macht einfach mehr her.
Ich kenne selber Leute, die nicht so in der Materie stecken, die bestellen lieber in Koblenz, is schicker ...  viele ticken halt so. 
Nur mal so als Tipp an Radon.


----------



## filiale (3. September 2013)

Grobi-Stollo schrieb:


> Find ich auch ! Es wäre auch ein riesen Vorteil, wenn man die Räder direkt
> auf der Radon-HP bestellen könnte weil, dass macht mehr her. So ein Radon kann auch mal schnell  3000,-+X kosten und da wirkt's ihrgendwie komisch wenn man beim "Diskount" bestellen muß. Die Freunde aus Koblenz sind da Marketing-technisch klar im Vorteil, die HP macht einfach mehr her.
> Ich kenne selber Leute, die nicht so in der Materie stecken, die bestellen lieber in Koblenz, is schicker ...  viele ticken halt so.
> Nur mal so als Tipp an Radon.



Das stimmt. Ein Freund hat bei Canyon bestellt weil die Homepage seriöser erscheint und er ein besseres Gefühl hatte was dahinter stehen könnte. Das kann ich somit bestätigen. Ob der Service bei Canyon der wirklich guten Homepage entspricht kann ich aber nicht beurteilen, ich bin noch kein Canyon gefahren


----------



## Markdierk (3. September 2013)

Ausverkaufte Bike sollten auch nichts Leere führen, sondern auf der HP als ausverkauft gekennzeichnet werden. Und bitte bitte, News auf Facebook doch auch auf Englisch. Bei 70 000 Leuten werden doch sicher auch ein paar internationale Fans dabei sein
Gleiches gilt für Bikes, die nicht verfügbar sind. Habe schon einige Kommentare hier gelesen, wo Leute danach fragen, wo man die Bikes denn bestellen kann, weil kein "Einkaufswagen" am Bike war


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (3. September 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Das stimmt. Ein Freund hat bei Canyon bestellt weil die Homepage seriöser erscheint und er ein besseres Gefühl hatte was dahinter stehen könnte. Das kann ich somit bestätigen. Ob der Service bei Canyon der wirklich guten Homepage entspricht kann ich aber nicht beurteilen, ich bin noch kein Canyon gefahren



siehst du, ganau das meinte ich ! 
Ich bin das Nerve gefahren und das kann m.M. nach dem Slide das Wasser nicht reichen, aber das soll jetzt nicht zur Diskussion stehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rubik (3. September 2013)

@Aalex,
vielen Dank für deinen sehr hilfreichen Beitrag. Ironisch gemeint.
Wenn Du überhaupt ansatzweise mein Problem verstanden hättest, wäre dein Beitrag überflüssig.

Mir ging es um die Tatsache, dass ein Bike verschickt wird, bei dem die Reifen fast keine Luft haben. 
Und woher soll ein Laie wissen, dass die Reifen einen speziellen Ventil haben? 
Ein entsprechender Hinweis wäre bei Bestellung sehr hilfreich gewesen. Auch wenn das ganze extra Kosten würde, so hätte der Kunde zumindest den Hinweis und die Möglichkeit bei Bedarf zu bestellen. 
Die alte Luftpumpe hat nun mal nicht gepasst.

Also statt schlaue Beispiele zu geben, kann man sich auch mal in die Situation eines Laien versetzen!
Und woher soll man wissen, welche Gabel überhaupt eine Dämpferpumpe benötigt!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## filiale (3. September 2013)

Wir wollen hier doch KONSTRUKTIV bleiben, nicht wahr, persönliche Frustration kann auch per PN ausgetauscht werden.

Das Fahrrad hat kein spezielles Ventil sondern ein handelsübliches wie es Heute bei Millionen von modernen MTB verbaut ist. Weil Deine uralte Luftpumpe mit AV Ventil nicht paßt, ist das SV Ventil noch lange kein Spezialventil...die Standardpumpen die es seit Jahren zu erwerben gibt können Heute sogar beide Ventilarten bedienen (entweder durch 2 verschiedene Aufsätze am Anschlußadapter oder durch drehen des Gummi im Aufsatz).

Das eine Gabel Luft braucht ist Heute ebenfalls sehr oft der Fall (ab einem gewissen Preissegment völlig normal).

Natürlich geht ein Onlinehandel (egal welcher, auch Amazon etc.) davon aus, daß derjenige der etwas bestellt, auch weiß was er tut und sich damit auskennt.

Fazit: Wer ein Versenderbike kauft, sollte, wenn er wenige Kenntnisse von solch einem Bereich hat, nicht nur auf den Preis achten (Geiz ist geil) sondern sich auch im Vorfeld mit der Materie beschäftigen wollen.


----------



## Aalex (3. September 2013)

seh ich genauso

ein bisschen eigenrecherche kann man als onlinehändler voraussetzen. und in eine marterie einarbeiten hilft in jedem hobby und bei jeder größeren investition. man liest sich doch auch bei digicams und computern ein.

das kann man dem händler nun wirklich nicht vorwerfen

und das keine bzw wenig luft im reifen ist. da kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass das aufgrund des versandes gemacht wird. solche kartons sind geklammert, wenn da ein voll aufgepumpter reifen an diesen klammern ratscht.. ohje. dann lieber kaum luft drin bzw gerade soviel, dass es den mantel nicht von der felge zieht.
und wieviel luftdruck drin sein soll steht außen am reifen. das zu bemängeln finde ich ehrlich gesagt etwas kleinlich. so lange da keine groben schnitzer beim aufbau passieren sollte doch alles easy sein. und zum radfahren sollte man ein multitool, eine pumpe mit manometer, eine gabelpumpe für fullies und im idealfall einen drehmo sein eigen nennen.

ich mein das is doch quatsch sich ein rad fürn tausender oder mehr zu kaufen und zu erwarten, dass das ready to race ist und man niemals etwas dran machen muss. ich muss an meinem rennrad jeden morgen den luftdruck checken....


----------



## Rubik (3. September 2013)

Es ist auch alles gut. ;-)
Dennoch wäre ein kurzer Hinweis bei Bestellung wünschenswert gewesen. Das ist meine Meinung. 
Das wäre auch das einzige, da ich sonst sehr zufrieden bin, und alles was fehlte kurzfristig besorgen konnte.
Auf meine "alte Pumpe" und dein Update, seit wann das keine "speziellen Ventile" mehr sind, sollten wir auch nicht weiter eingehen. 
  @Aalex
recherchieren hin oder her, alles wissen kann niemand.
Und mein 1. Beitrag war kein Vorwurf sondern eine kurze beschriebe Erfahrung und was mit persönlich wünschenswert wäre.
Das war meine 1. Bestellung und auch mir eine Lehre, nächstes mal ist man schlauer. 
Mit deinen Äußerungen zu meinen Beiträgen drehst Du alles nur um und stellst deine Anforderungen an Laie sehr hoch, wie, ...man hätte sich hier und da informieren müssen usw. 

Eine unnötige Diskussion in diesem Thread.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (4. September 2013)

Unter dem Punkt Interessante Produkte , wird doch eine Dämpferpumpe aufgeführt .... übrigens ist bei einem Neuwagen weder Verbandskasten noch Warndreieck dabei 
Ich bin ganz froh das weder Pumpe(n) noch Pedale dabei sind, denn diese würde ich ja dann zum Ladenpreis mitkaufen obwohl ich diese garnicht möchte.
Wenn es die Option geben würde "ohne Sattel 5  billiger", hätte ich diese gewählt.

Da finde ich das System von Rose garnicht verkehrt ... macht aber wahrscheinlich das Rad unnötig teurer. Daher doch lieber nicht


----------



## tane (6. September 2013)

@dämpferpumpe dabei:
ich such sie mir lieber selber aus & das rad ist 10.- billiger.
am liebsten wär mir auch ohne sattel, der paßt eh niemandem (pedale sind ja auch keine drauf, der sattel ist imho noch viel "persönlicher" ;-) )


----------



## Robby2107 (10. September 2013)

der_Schwabe81 schrieb:


> Unter dem Punkt Interessante Produkte , wird doch eine Dämpferpumpe aufgeführt .... übrigens ist bei einem Neuwagen weder Verbandskasten noch Warndreieck dabei


 
Ist zwar offtopic, aber Verbandskasten und Warndreieck müssen im Fahrzeug sein, sonst ist dieses nicht verkehrstauglich und der Händler darf es nicht rausgeben. 
Nachfragen und drauf bestehen, dann wandert das meist von ganz allein in den Kofferraum.


----------



## SadistikTerror (8. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Radon-Gemeinde,

ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig, wenn nicht, bitte den Beitrag verschieben oder löschen. 

Mir wurde gestern ein Radon Slide DH Rahmen mit einem Fox DHX3 Dämpfer von 2010 angeboten. Der Preis soll 265 mit Versand kosten, der Rahmen sieht auf den Bilder noch Top aus und soll auch nicht viel bewegt wurden sein. 

Ist der Preis angemessen, ist er für meine Bedürfnisse geeignet (ich denke so an Bikeparks/Downhill) <--- Der Rahmen ist ja ein extra Downhill-Rahmen??

Die Erfahrungen scheinen ja hier recht gut zu sein, will mir für die nächste Saison und damit der Winter nicht ganz so langweilig ist einen Rahmen aufbauen.

Ich bedanke mich jetzt schonmal für Eure Tipps, Erfahrungen und Meinungen 

Gruß der Daniel


----------



## fissenid (8. Oktober 2013)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Die Pumpe brauch ich nur einmal, ein Bike kaufe ich mir öfter. Das würde die Sache nur unnötig verteuern.
> 
> Wichtig ist es für den Käufer zu wissen, dass keine Luftpumpe mitgeliefert wird. Das sehe ich aber als normal an, also nichts was explizit erwähnt werden müsste. Ich kenne kein Komplettrad, was mit Pumpe geliefert wird, mal abgesehen von denen aus dem Baumarkt.
> 
> Eine Dämpferpumpe wird bei den Aftermarket-Gabeln häufig mitgeliefert. Ist aber eigtl. auch Quatsch.


 

Also ich war bisher immer komplett zufrieden mit den Radon Lieferungen!

Thema Dämpferpumpe: Man braucht sie eigentlich nur bei der Erstbestellung .... bei den Koblenzern ist eine dabei soweit ich weiß!

Es sollte aber wirklich lösbar sein, wenn man ein Komplettbike ordert eine zus. Abfrage zu bekommen ob eine Dämpferpumpe benötigt wird, ob eine Dämpfereinstellung  gewünscht ist.... usw....


----------



## Mithras (9. Oktober 2013)

Jepp ist bei nem Koblenzer dabei, ist ne nette Sache nebst dem Torque-Wrench. 

Bin aber auch der Meinung, dass sich die jeder Biker nebst ner Reifenpumpe, nem Multitool etc. auch so kaufen sollte/kann.
Helm, Hose etc. erwartet man ja auch nicht zu nem Neubike dazu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rubik (9. Oktober 2013)

Für mich geht es nach wie vor um den wichtigen Hinweis bei Bestellung, ob eine Pumpe dabei ist oder Ggf.  gleich mit bestellt werden sollte oder geliefert wird. 
Damit die wenigen Kunden, die wenig Erfahrungen haben und oder kein Equipment besitzen, keine böse Überraschung vor der ersten Ausfahrt erleben. 

Das eine Hose, Helm und weiß der Geier was noch, nicht dabei sein können, ist wohl jedem klar!


----------



## fone (15. Oktober 2013)

Rubik schrieb:


> Das eine Hose, Helm und weiß der Geier was noch, nicht dabei sein können, ist wohl jedem klar!


es gibt immer einen, der noch beschränkter ist. der erwartet dann, dass deutlich gemacht wird, ob eine hose oder ein helm dabei ist. schließlich kann er die probefahrt ja nicht nackt machen.


----------



## Rubik (15. Oktober 2013)

fone schrieb:


> es gibt immer einen, der noch beschränkter ist. der erwartet dann, dass deutlich gemacht wird, ob eine hose oder ein helm dabei ist. schließlich kann er die probefahrt ja nicht nackt machen.



Das meinen Sie doch nicht ernst?


----------



## fone (15. Oktober 2013)

nicht wirklich


----------



## tane (15. Oktober 2013)

Mithras schrieb:


> Jepp ist bei nem Koblenzer dabei, ist ne nette Sache nebst dem Torque-Wrench.
> 
> Bin aber auch der Meinung, dass sich die jeder Biker nebst ner Reifenpumpe, nem Multitool etc. auch so kaufen sollte/kann.
> Helm, Hose etc. erwartet man ja auch nicht zu nem Neubike dazu.



...also 2009 war bei meinem koblenzer keine pumpe dabei (da gibts eh 100 arten, 95 besch...ene) & der troque-allenkey hat nirgends gepaßt
ich finde gut, wenn auch keine pedale dabei sind, & den sattel könnten sie von mir aus auch noch weglassen, der sagt sowieso kaum jemandem wirklich zu


----------

